# SpeedFan Gadget for Vista



## SZayat

Supa Cool


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
Supa Cool

Were you able to get this gadget up and running?


----------



## ramairmustang

I will have to try this next time im on my Vista Side.


----------



## CyberDruid

Gadgets cause my highly OCed rig to stress and drop WUs. I disabled them. Nice find though--if you don't OC


----------



## ginnz

works good for me! rep+


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Anyone else tried this yet? Can't quite get it to workk for me.

EDIT: wrong revision, oops...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I disable the sidebar. I personally think its a waste on resources. What happend with opening up the full program lol.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I disable the sidebar. I personally think its a waste on resources. What happend with opening up the full program lol.

I use Everest Meter instead.

Dual screens allow me to always monitor active processes and performance.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I use Everest Meter instead.

Dual screens allow me to always monitor active processes and performance.









Same as that. I have dual screen. I just open up the needed apps and shove them over to my second screen. Nice and easy.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I just open up the needed apps and shove them over to my second screen.

That requires effort on my part.


----------



## ginnz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*


Anyone else tried this yet? Can't quite get it to workk for me.

EDIT: wrong revision, oops...


if you read my post RIGHT above yours, i stated it worked well for me.....


----------



## Sethy666

I realise the is an old thread but...

_If anyone is still interested in this gadget,_ its available at

Quote:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/o1br2b
Please note, you will need the speedfan app, as the gadget requires it.

Ive just downloaded it at work, Ill try it when I get home.


----------



## Sethy666

Seems to work well.


----------



## dafour

It works nice,you can adjust it to your own preferences.This is how it looks here.


----------

